# A good schooling fish?



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

I may be getting ahead of myself a little bit, but I am thinking about what to stock my future 400 g. Right now, The stock is going to include several severums, some true parrots, and other semi aggressive cichlids. 

I have decided i want to do a large school of fish, and i am not talking large in size of fish. I am thinking 10 - 30 of something depending on size. 

Size wise, I am looking between 2 and 4 inches.

I have combined fish this small with larger fish in the past with no problems, but i fear in a school they will draw more attention. Let me know what you guys think about my list so far. I will add the number of fish I am thinking beside

Possibilities right now include:

Congo tetra(male only) - 30
Bosanami rainbow - 15
silver dollars (unlikley) - 12
Giant hatchet - 40
Colombian Tetra - 50
Lake Kutubu Rainbowfish - 20
Neon Rainbowfish (dwarf) - 40

Price is no real object here, And fish will be added to the tank fully grown (160 grow out). Really leaning toward the Kutubu rainbows, I had one as a youngster, and he was by far my fave fish. 

All you rainbow keepers out there, Do you think there school will be tight in such a large tank with so many larger fish?

Thanks guys,

Alex


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

You might think about odessa barbs, really beautiful when they colour up.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Shell Dweller said:


> You might think about odessa barbs, really beautiful when they colour up.


hmmm, that could be cool... i like the red. Do you think the would school tightly?


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a school of tiger barbs in my six foot tank and they would school quite nicely. When one fish would start the rest would join in and they would race back and forth length wise speeding up as they went. I am going to try denisonni barbs in my community tank as I think they look really nice in a planted tank and will go well with my altums and rummynose.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Lemon Tetras are nice


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

hmmmm, so many options. I am leaning towards two schools now, Do you guys think if i got several rainbows, and several hatchets, they would school separately?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Both these fish keep to the upper parts of the water and rarely travel near the bottom.There could be chance they get mixed in together in your setup.The length of the aquarium is important to rainbow fish,rather then the depth.They will utilize the entire tank when moving about or breeding.They do look more lively in larger groups and in a planted setup.More secure and safe,since their natural habitat is just that.Good luck with your project!



AWW said:


> hmmmm, so many options. I am leaning towards two schools now, Do you guys think if i got several rainbows, and several hatchets, they would school separately?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Both these fish keep to the upper parts of the water and rarely travel near the bottom.There could be chance they get mixed in together in your setup.The length of the aquarium is important to rainbow fish,rather then the depth.They will utilize the entire tank when moving about or breeding.They do look more lively in larger groups and in a planted setup.More secure and safe,since their natural habitat is just that.Good luck with your project!


Thanks luke!

Tank is going to be 8'X4'. I was worried they would mix. Does anyone know of a tight schooling fish that will school lower in the tank?


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

bleeding heart tetras might be nice, because they won't look lost in that size tank. They don't look like much at the juvie stage they're sold at, but adults are beautiful. Not as showy as rainbows though.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> bleeding heart tetras might be nice, because they won't look lost in that size tank. They don't look like much at the juvie stage they're sold at, but adults are beautiful. Not as showy as rainbows though.


Hmm, If i do kutubu rainbows, the bleeding hearts would really add another color to the tank. If full grown, you dont think they would be chased do you?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

"Price is no real object"?????? 

MARRY ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oopps, age just MIGHT be an object 

If it was me, which it will never be in this lifetime, I would empty it out completely then fill it with Golden dorado (Salminus brasiliensis) from Charles. That would be AWESOME!!!! There is no other fish that shows such schooling behaviour even in a smaller tank. But in a tank like yours, well.......WOW.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> "Price is no real object"??????
> 
> MARRY ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oopps, age just MIGHT be an object
> 
> If it was me, which it will never be in this lifetime, I would empty it out completely then fill it with Golden dorado (Salminus brasiliensis) from Charles. That would be AWESOME!!!! There is no other fish that shows such schooling behaviour even in a smaller tank. But in a tank like yours, well.......WOW.


Ahahaha, Age might be a lil problem 

I am nervous with such a large growing fish! I would be temped to build a bigger tank... Three feet is just a little to big.

Does anyone know the aggression of dorados? I am looking for more "gentle giants" But i think this type of fish is just to big to have a school of


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I recently picked up 4 tinfoil barbs, and got another 3 for a nice school of 7 and really liking their speed. They will get bigger than what it seems you are aiming for but your tank is pretty big so might be something that you could live with.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

mitchb said:


> I recently picked up 4 tinfoil barbs, and got another 3 for a nice school of 7 and really liking their speed. They will get bigger than what it seems you are aiming for but your tank is pretty big so might be something that you could live with.


I have seen multiple tinfoils in tanks before, and i am afraid they wont school as tight as i would like.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Fill it will 990 male odessa barbs and 10 females. And put in a red LED bubble wand  I don't think I'm going to be of much help with this one


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Fill it will 990 male odessa barbs and 10 females. And put in a red LED bubble wand  I don't think I'm going to be of much help with this one


whatt a rambler  990?! now that would be impressive.... :lol:


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> "Price is no real object"??????
> 
> MARRY ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oopps, age just MIGHT be an object
> 
> If it was me, which it will never be in this lifetime, I would empty it out completely then fill it with Golden dorado (Salminus brasiliensis) from Charles. That would be AWESOME!!!! There is no other fish that shows such schooling behaviour even in a smaller tank. But in a tank like yours, well.......WOW.


Dorados only tightly school together when scared or when they are small. As they get bigger they fight none stop and nip other fish during lights off. I have a group of 12" dorados from Charles and I still have not place them in my comm tank as they keep nipping my other fish. Unless you can get 10 or more of them and you should fine but other fish won't be safe. They eat other fish half their size. My dominant dorado already killed my 14" snakehead.

Dorados are actually specialized schooling fish eater. It tags along with other schooling fish and eats them when it's hungry without the other schooling fish realizing. It mainly school together with Brycon hilarii which is a herbivorous version of the dorado as both look alike but actually the dorado is only their to eat them.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops - maybe not such a good idea then....but dang I like those fish


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah they aren't always together but when they do dart across at the same time it looks like a wave of silver.

Until the dat starts to bully them... haha



AWW said:


> I have seen multiple tinfoils in tanks before, and i am afraid they wont school as tight as i would like.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

mitchb said:


> Yeah they aren't always together but when they do dart across at the same time it looks like a wave of silver.
> 
> Until the dat starts to bully them... haha


Haha, Well i am not a huge fan of dats... not yet so tinfoils are a possibility


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

You cant go wrong with a good group of Rainbow fish. As long as you mix females with males, they will school nicely. Other suggestions would be Chalceus, Silver Dollars, maybe Red hooks, Hemiodus, Congos and Bleeding hearts as suggested, and even maybe humphead glassfish!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> You cant go wrong with a good group of Rainbow fish. As long as you mix females with males, they will school nicely. Other suggestions would be Chalceus, Silver Dollars, maybe Red hooks, Hemiodus, Congos and Bleeding hearts as suggested, and even maybe humphead glassfish!


Yeah i think rainbows are the way to go. Do you have any turquoise (kubutu's) In your store right now? And if so, whats the price/size?


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

denison's barbs or green mascara barbs work well too =]


----------

